
Stuxnet 2.0? Iran claims Israel launched new cyber attacks - AliCollins
https://arstechnica.com/information-technology/2018/11/iran-accuses-israel-of-cyber-attacks-including-new-stuxnet/
======
mikejb
I wouldn't be surprised if this is true. Attacking infrastructure through
software is a way more efficient approach than a physical attack. It can
achieve a similar goal, whilst it reduces the risk of personal loss, and
allows to remain unidentified as initiator (Operations Opera and Babylon are
attributed to Israel without doubt, whilst it's way harder to confirm for
Stuxnet).

Considering how successful Stuxnet was, it would be an obvious choice to go
the same route again.

